# does this Press insert Nut work on MDF?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi?

I heard Tee nuts is not very good for MDF application and Propel nuts might be better.

however, i can not find any store in my area that supply propel nuts.

i find this nuts in HD, which cost 60 cents each.

my question is: does it work on MDF?

thanks

In the picture below. It is referred as Self Tapping COMPONENTS DIRECT Insert Nuts











http://shop.comdir.co.uk/Products.aspx?intGroupID=923&strProductID=ddfxtxmtsb&strWebTemplate=C


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

T nuts work fine in MDF -- you just have to seat them properly before screwing the bolt in. I use a pair of trigger clamps and lock the teeth in before doing anything else.

I think the nuts you described are called hurricane nuts: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=081-1082

Those above should work with MDF, but I think are designed for regular wood with fibers that will "give" a little. I have used T and hurricanes in MDF with no problem.

good luck.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

dalpaul said:


> Hi?
> 
> I heard Tee nuts is not very good for MDF application and Propel nuts might be better.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use them in MDF, which could disintegrate under pressure and allow a threaded insert to pop out. TNuts would be better, but are difficult to insert. Hurricane nuts, which don't have prongs that can bend, are best for MDF IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for the advice.

however, based on the picture that i can see. Hurricane nuts has different shape.










i will try tee nuts again.


----------



## nipiguy (Dec 12, 2006)

i've never used the press insert nut.........hurricane nuts work well in mdf , t nuts work well too if you glue the nut with some urethane glue


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 16, 2008)

I have used the first nuts you show for the spikes on my mains and T-nuts to mount my subs. T-nuts are the best IMO but do securely install them by tapping then hitting with a hammer or pushing with a clamp before applying the torsional force of the bolt. The onns I used for my carpet spikes (the first ones you show) seem to rip the MDF a bit and I wouldn't use them again even though they haven't caused any issues yet. Would be better for timber. It has the stretch to squeeze in on the threads instead of being cut out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

i went to Home Hardware yesterday and i found this nut.

it is called Caster nut and cost 4.49CND each.

the most closest looking one i can find in the internet is looks like below.

the one that i saw has 3 holes with countersink.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good but pricey when you might need 20 or more in a build. T-nuts being 70c for 4 here seals the deal for me. You'll need screws to secure them too.


----------

